#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-06
<qwebirc96211> "1.5.0" gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.5.2  Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<bahaa2008> qwebirc96211,
<Khalid> bored dot com
<Khalid> any ubuntu geeks on here had enough luck on compiling wine source on narwhale?
<Khalid> 1.1.39
#ubuntu-eg 2011-06-10
<KanGouLya> Hello @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> asking to suggest anyone who can fill the requirements to be the trainer of this: http://etherpad.fidh.net/cairo2011june  (english) http://etherpad.fidh.net/6WCTKLqOKP (arabic) Please contact webmaster@fidh.org thx, Chems /-)
<KanGouLya> hello
<KanGouLya> asking to suggest anyone who can fill the requirements to be the trainer of this: http://etherpad.fidh.net/cairo2011june  (english) http://etherpad.fidh.net/6WCTKLqOKP (arabic) Please contact webmaster@fidh.org thx, Chems /-)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-06
<ashams> thelinuxer1, ding ding
<ashams> h r u?
<thelinuxer1> ashams: hey man :)
<thelinuxer1> ashams: 3amel eih ?
<thelinuxer1> ana tamam el 7amdulelm
<ashams> fine el7
<ashams> cool, el7
<ashams> u r n work, right?
<thelinuxer1> yes I am
<ashams> cool, me too :(
<thelinuxer1> malak meddaye2 keda leeh :D ?4
<thelinuxer1> btw I poked canonical sysadmins again
<ashams> it's infinte
<thelinuxer1> I think it will be done by 2234 isA
<ashams> cool, what they said?
<ashams> hahahaha
<ashams> they are super lazy
<ashams> but did they deny?
<thelinuxer1> they said they will increase the ticket priority
<thelinuxer1> but they did nothing
<thelinuxer1> 3omoman this was today so I should wait a little bit before poking them again
<ashams> don't hope
<ashams> they will forget
<thelinuxer1> what can we do ? we have to play it their way :(
<ashams> yeah :)
<thelinuxer1> and how's work ?
<ashams> cool, dude
<ashams> it's like 24/7
<thelinuxer1> !
<thelinuxer1> why is that ?
<ashams> from 9 to 12 and 4 till 12
<ashams> have no idea
<ashams> no vacations
<ashams> even fridays\
<ashams> nice, right?
<thelinuxer1> !!
<ashams> yep, cooool
<ashams> will change soon
<thelinuxer1> did u voluntarily subjected yourself to slavery!?
<ashams> hahahha
<thelinuxer1> subject*
<ashams> I would wallahi, it it was for free
<thelinuxer1> too bad el sara7a
<thelinuxer1> i hope it changes soon isA
<ashams> but being used to deposit money in someone else's bank account, is unbearable
<ashams> yeppy
<ashams> thelinuxer1, sa7ee7(yes, I'm still noisy), what happened with elections.
<ashams> it'd be a loss to quite now
<ashams> ;)
<thelinuxer1> el magles masalsh el solta lelasaf
<thelinuxer1> ashams: we a3lant nafsy el 7akem el shar3y lelbelad mada le 7ayah :D
<ashams> thelinuxer1, hehe it is better wallahi ;-)
<thelinuxer1> ashams: mesh better wala 7aga
<thelinuxer1> things need to be more organized
<os_> ashams> fine el7
<os_> thelinuxer1, فكرتها e17!! ههه
<os_> enlightement 17
<os_> سطح المكتب
<thelinuxer1> os_: مالو ؟
<os_> <ashams> fine el7
<os_> قال كذلك فظننت ال L 1
<thelinuxer1> ah ok :)
<ashams> os_, cool, el7 ennak fine el7 ;)
<ashams> me too
<os_> أيا كان!! خخخ
<ashams> os_, Ayyan Kan to what?
<os_> يعني ما فهمت
<os_> بس عم بضحك !
<os_> however
<ashams> great :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-08
<wafialmasry> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-06-10
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man
<os_> تكلمو العربية في قناة الدعم العربية
<thelinuxer> os_: بنتكلم عربى عادى لما بنحتاج
<os_> thelinuxer: لك ما محلى أبونتو!
<os_> thelinuxer: لك يا محلى أبونتو!
<os_> ليكني عم باكلها ب pclinuxos
<thelinuxer> os_: هو يعنى إيه إللى إنت كتبه؟
<os_> يعني كم هي حلوة أبونتو
<os_> مقارنة ب pclinuxos
<os_> تصور !
<os_> لم أجد ark
<os_> ولا qstardict
<os_> وعندما حولت بناء هذا الأخير
<os_> لم أجد qmake!!
<os_> قال يجب أن أقترح الخزمة ليتم إدراجها في المستودع ..
<os_> أوجعو رأسي ولم أكمل يوم استعمال واحد بعد
<thelinuxer> معلش :) أبونتو جامد أوى :)
<os_> لا تتوقع هذا بجهد كانيوكال
<os_> بل بجهد مشروع ديبيان
<os_> هو من يعمل على الحزم
<thelinuxer> مجهود تعاونى ما بين المشروعين
<os_> وكانيوكال لا تعمل شيء غير تعديلها ... ووضعها في المستودع
<thelinuxer> أنا شايف إنك بتتكلم على كانونيكال إتكلم عن أوبونتو كمشروع حر أفضل
<thelinuxer> كمجتمع يعنى
<os_> حتى مشروع أبونتو
<os_> كمجتمع
<os_> لا يمكنه عمل كل هذا
<thelinuxer> أنا شايف إنك محتاج تعرف أكتر عن المشروعين و إزاى بيشتغلوا مع بعض
<os_> أركز على كل هذا
<os_> أعرف أعرف
<os_> لكن لعلك لم تفهمني
<os_> أقول أن أبونتو عرفت على ماذا تبني
<os_> فبدلا من أن تضيع أوائل السنوات في إعداد الحزم
<os_> استخدمت الععجلة بدلا من إعادة إختراعها
<os_> يعني جنبت معاناة كبيرة للمستخدمين
<os_> عن إذنك
<thelinuxer> إتفضل
<ashams> thelinuxer, hey :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: how r u :) ?
<ashams> fine dude
<ashams> h r u?
<thelinuxer> canonical sysadmins replied :)
<thelinuxer> fine el7l
<ashams> ya ragel
<ashams> weba3dain?
<thelinuxer> check the ticket keda
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=19486
<ashams> great
<thelinuxer> not so gr8 :D
<ashams> but dns management!
<thelinuxer> she sent me a  key for dns management
<thelinuxer> but nothing about where to access our space :D
<ashams> so what to do?
<thelinuxer> then I asked about a how to or a link
<ashams> they expect us to get our own server?
<thelinuxer> she sent me this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsDNSAdmin
<thelinuxer> no her reply means we have a space on their server
<thelinuxer> I am just amazed about their procedures!
<thelinuxer> now I have to do more begging on the IRC channel to know what to do
<ashams> yep
<ashams> it's horrible
<thelinuxer> she sent me a gpg key
<thelinuxer> the how to asks for a secret, which looks totally unrelated to the key they sent me
<thelinuxer> so I can't even follow the howto :D
<ashams> hey
<ashams> is that server yours
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> the current server is mine yes ..
<ashams> great
<ashams> i hate documentation
<ashams> la7za, will boot the ubuntu
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> i have it on virtual machine
<ashams> at work it's damn windows
<ashams> I started to beleive that all ksa uses hotmail
<thelinuxer> :D
<thelinuxer> most probably yes
<ashams> culture here can't deal with linux at all
<ashams> they want everything absolutely direct
<ashams> it fails
<ashams> crap
<ashams> ok
<ashams> tab ana mesh afhem
<ashams> Write down which IP the domain is currently pointing at - this is just in case something wrong happens and we want to revert back as soon as possible. This can be done with:
<ashams> why you need to know where to host files
<ashams> ?
<ashams> or where they are hosted?
<ashams> thelinuxer, still here?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> bos ...
<ashams> basseit
<thelinuxer> ashams: the how says I can use the nsset tool to change dns records
<ashams> yep
<thelinuxer> but the email and ticket had nothing about an ftp server for uploading files
<os_> back
<thelinuxer> plus the key they sent me includes only a gpg key
<thelinuxer> no secret to use with the file they mentioned in the howto
<thelinuxer> I am afraid I will look stupid if I asked :D
<ashams> if it helps, I can't understand what you say :D
<ashams> man, let's keep trying
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> I will try tomorrow isA
<os_> what is the official langauge in Egypt?
<ashams> English
<os_> AH?
<ashams> thelinuxer, howa feen el-council sa7ee7?
<ashams> bad question
<thelinuxer> ashams: everyone is busy with work,politics and exams :(
<os_> سؤال استنكاري..
<ashams> aw este3baty :P
<os_> المغزى لم لا يتكلم بالعربية هنا؟
<thelinuxer> براحتك مفيش مشكلة. كل واحد يتكلم باللغة إللى تريحه
<os_> طيب
<os_> بس بدي ا فهم ماذا يقال..
<thelinuxer> كنا بنتكلم عن مشكلة فى الموقع بتاع الفريق
<os_> ه
<os_> طيب
<os_> بدي أعمل فريق اسمه أبونتو-سوريا ... شو رأيكم ؟
<thelinuxer> لو مش موجود إعمله أكيد
<os_> ههه أيا كان
<ashams> os_, what is your real name plz?
<os_> إذا كان في غرفة لينكس العرب لا يوجد سوى 10
<os_> Ø´
<os_> ashams: usama
<os_> i am usama ... makhzoum
<ashams> Ahaln wasahlan :)
<os_> bik :)
<ashams> os_, someone named "Mohammad etakie" have asked the same question before then when we started he disappeared :)
<ashams> from Halab
<os_> oh
<os_> حسنا الاتصالات تأتي و تذهب في المناطق
<os_> لذا قد تفقد المتابعة فجأة
<os_> هناك حمص-لينكس لكنها أصبحت قديمة
<ashams> thelinuxer, sorry man, I can't get it, what did that command do? "$ ./nsset -s macquarie.canonical.com -k secret....."
<ashams> have you executed it tayeb..
<thelinuxer> ashams: I don't know what the secret is!
<os_> http://www.homslinux.com
<thelinuxer> I think all what they did from their side was "ok we think you can do it"
<ashams> the how to says " Open up the file which contains the key for your domain"
<ashams> have you received it?
<ashams> os_, رائع
<os_> إي والله
<ashams> أظن أن من الأفضل أن تسعى لدمج فريق أوبنتو جديد مع حمص لينكس لن ده هيسهل عليك كتييييييييييييير
<os_> كأنهم تابعو في الموقع بعد إنقطاع
<os_> لن أعمله كله .. حتى تنتهي الأزمة
<ashams> صح
<ashams> الله يعديها على خير
<thelinuxer> ameen :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: no file was sent to me
<os_> آمين
<ashams> tab el gpg key tayyeb feeh ay haga?
<thelinuxer> normal gpg key with all that random stuff .. I checked
<ashams> thelinuxer, then the problem is theirs
<thelinuxer> I will start begging for help soon, it look like they like it :D
<ashams> hahahha
<ashams> tab you have a moment?
<thelinuxer> prayer brb
<ashams> ok\
<ashams> btw, unity sucks
<thelinuxer> ashams: aiwa bas leeh :D ?
<thelinuxer> I am actually facing a strange bug with unity and the software-center, which also sucks
<ashams> to go to canonical admins NOW!
<ashams> give me the channel name
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> #canonical-sysadmin
<thelinuxer> eshme3na ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, let's talk to them
<thelinuxer> about what exactly ?
<ashams> that file that should contain the secret key
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> wait 5mins
<ashams> coooool
<ashams> btw, if you ever used a windows xp and tried to install a linux box that eatures a 3d desktop, enabling 3d acceleration on the virtual machine output will make it fail everytime :-D
<ashams> just few lines from my diaries :P
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> it's eshaa prayer here, we have to leave the office!
<ashams> thelinuxer, will you be here after 30 mins? :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: I guess yes
<ashams> ok, I have to run out now
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> seiflotfy, hi ya 7obby ;)
<seiflotfy> yo
<seiflotfy> how r u
<ashams> fine dude
<ashams> u?
<seiflotfy> all good
<seiflotfy> took the weekend off
<seiflotfy> no work no nothing
<seiflotfy> just chilling
<ashams> awesome :)
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-03
<Hatem_7> Sup
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-04
<cseslam> yo people, wake up !
<cseslam> this channel is dead ... :\
#ubuntu-eg 2013-06-05
<cseslam> yo @hazrpg
#ubuntu-eg 2014-06-05
<yosry1> hello there
<yosry1> i want little help to make sym link
#ubuntu-eg 2015-06-02
<elacheche> theShirbiny, you're here?
<theShirbiny> elacheche: yes
<elacheche> theShirbiny, was looking for you about this → https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/permalink/10152957241133869/ :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche: I didn't live in Egypt that much, so I won't be that helpful :D
<theShirbiny> but any way is your friend here now?
<elacheche> Nope he's in #ubuntu-africa or #ubuntu-za :D
<theShirbiny> ok
